# Anybody Fall Asleep Deer Hunting?



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I have managed to fall asleep every morning thus far this hunting season in my tree stand. My dad managed to not fall asleep and has gotten two bucks already :help:


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

hard to fall asleep when you hunt w/a long dog you have to look for deer they can run. you actually have to be up & about.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Once I look down and see how far the ground is,falling asleep ain't an option.If theres one thing I won't do,thats it, FALL ASLEEP.

I have been so high in a stand,that I was wondering just how big a buck it would take to make me quit holding on long enough to raise the gun and shoot?A bigun thats fer sure.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

eddie thats what the safty harness is for! if its a smaller tree and the winds blowing i do sometimes kinda like being rocked to sleep.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i fell asleep , problem is i always wake up freezing


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

It woufd be a rare season that I didn't driff off into short fitful catnaps while at my stand, not to worry however, given my "stand" is a 6'X6' enclosed and roofed shack on an elevated platform 10' above ground.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Quite common here is to be freezing your gonads off in the early morning hours and then the sun warms you up in mid day which really makes you sleepy. There's been often times I have climbed back down to the base of my tree and taken a little nap. Then climb back up to finish the days hunt out.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Quite common here is to be freezing your gonads off in the early morning hours and then the sun warms you up in mid day which really makes you sleepy. There's been often times I have climbed back down to the base of my tree and taken a little nap. Then climb back up to finish the days hunt out.


No gonads here, but I have taken a short "power nap" atop my stand.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

tallpines said:


> No gonads here, but I have taken a short "power nap" atop my stand.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

well, i dont hunt in stands much, im afraid of heights, but i have fallen asleep on the ground plenty of times, but not for long, im just so afraid im going to miss the "big" one!


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I use a full body harness and attach it high so it is holding some of my weight. I can lean forward a little and doze off. It also allows leaning out for a shot.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

:rock: Its called hunting not killing. It is supposed to be a enjoyable pastime so set back againest that tree or shack wall in a safe condition and take a nap. I do it all the time, seems like a 15 minute naps keeps me aleart for about 4 hours before I need another nap.

Of course back in the warm house about 2 hours is all it takes :grit: to get Kare going on about my snoreing. I tel her OkK I'll just take my snoring to bed and she :grit: says not to wake up at 3:00AM which I do all the time even when it isn't hunting season.

I also like a beautiful indian summer day to roam the woods with my dogs for partridge and stop and share a couple of sandwiches with the pups and take a nap. Even the pups laying on my legs seem to like it.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Had to laugh at my wife one time.Had her in another Stand close by.I shot it wakes her up,I shoot again she sees the Deer figures she could see more if she was awake 

big rockpile


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

DH and I used harnesses until he got one of those fancy tripod stands that has a rail around the entire thing. I still use my harness and have had some really good naps on my stand without worrying about falling out of the stand. It has a shooting rail in front but I err on the side of caution. 

The only thing is, I can imagine trophy bucks tiptoeing by under my stand giggling and pointing to the sleeping lady hunter.


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

Absolutely thats why I buy the ladderstands with the comfortable seat, backrest, and hold you in place sleeping fold down rest. LOL

Jim


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

You mean some people do not fall asleep in a deer stand ? I thought that is what you should do


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> :rock: Its called hunting not killing. It is supposed to be a enjoyable pastime so set back againest that tree or shack wall in a safe condition and take a nap. I do it all the time, seems like a 15 minute naps keeps me aleart for about 4 hours before I need another nap.
> 
> Of course back in the warm house about 2 hours is all it takes :grit: to get Kare going on about my snoreing. I tel her OkK I'll just take my snoring to bed and she :grit: says not to wake up at 3:00AM which I do all the time even when it isn't hunting season.
> 
> ...


My wife used to complain about my snoring , got a dog that snors louder than i do she stopped complaining about me now 

at our deer camp our designated driver (he won't carry a gun but gets good pictures) deciceds he is done about 2 on saturday and goes in and watched college football , then sunday every body but me deceids to go in and watch the packers , so if i sit out and take a little nap in my lawn chair or tree stand i am not missing much i actualy saw some deer walking back freezing after i woke up saturday just before dark


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

tallpines said:


> No gonads here, but I have taken a short "power nap" atop my stand.


Dang Tallpines, I keep forgeting your......female! :bash:


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Heck yeah!

Every time I get up at O' dark thirty and sit out all day long in my condo blind, which has a recliner for a chair.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Dang Tallpines, I keep forgeting your......female! :bash:


Yup --- All my life.

A Lady in the Parlor and a Tiger in the ....... woods!

Actually, I'm much more comfortable with the "tiger" role than I am with the "lady" thing.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

It's been a long time since I had a basic biology class so I looked it up. We got 'em, too, just in a warmer spot.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/gonads


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

MOgal said:


> It's been a long time since I had a basic biology class so I looked it up. We got 'em, too, just in a warmer spot.
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/gonads


Well, doh!
I should have known THAT!

I guess we just don't talk about them as much.:happy:


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Tallpines, I sent you a PM because my first thought wouldn't "do" for a public thread like this.

I hit the ground as a tomboy and at almost 61, I see no reason to change. My DH says that being a lady has nothing to do with how you hold your tea cup or how you dress. It has more to do with being kind, caring and making those around you feel comfortable. So, you can be in your camo, orange vest and hat, carrying your rifle and still be very much a lady. I have a reputation locally as being a nice lady, just not one to be messed with, like the local water district manager who has promised me repeatedly that they will put a new water line in a specific area then expect us to sign a release that gives them full access to our whole farm. I don't even talk to him or his underlings about it any more but I will exchange pleasantries with them when I run into them on the street.

Didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I know what you mean.

I get along with everyone ------
but there was the time I walked into our woods to find a trespassing hunter.

I can truefully say he was more frightened than I was.

The neighborhood talked about that one for a very long time.

Naturally they embellished on the facts but the jist of their story always centered around "a menopausal woman carrying a loaded rifle...":baby04:


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

:rotfl:

I hadn't even thought about menopause. I did it suddenly--no hot flashes, nothing. PMS was a whole different ball of wax for me. DH would come home from work when I was having those PMS induced mood swings and I'd warn him "We're gonna fight! You chose the subject." Poor man. I guess it's a good thing I wasn't hunting then.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

tallpines said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> I get along with everyone ------
> but there was the time I walked into our woods to find a trespassing hunter.
> ...


 Well,maybe somehow he had found out women had some of them gonads too, to go along with the pms and a loaded gun As old Snaggle Pus use to say,"Exit stage left".lol eb


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 11, 2009)

Haggis said:


> Imy "stand" is a 6'X6' enclosed and roofed shack on an elevated platform 10' above ground.



I want to build one of those....

I fall asleep all the time but hunt mostly on the ground for that reason- if I fall over its no big deal if I don't land on a broadhead or pull a trigger


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I built this one last winter. It is up on a six foot platform now over a old river cut deep below it is what I have used the most this year where I was able to hunt.










 Al


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

One of the neighbors got up at 3 to milk cows and get chores done opening day a few years ago. We had snow on and he wanted to be out early. He took an apple and headed out before light. The sun came out and he fell asleep and when he woke up he noticed the tracks in the snow were a deer came up and ate his apple core off the log next to him while he slept.


----------



## okcamman (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a time or two, but usually I'm wired from all the coffee.


----------

